# equivalent of '마다' in Korean?



## oloekis

<English> 

Hello,
I am looking for Korean words(or expression, whatever) that are equivalent to "마다(each, every, all, whenver etc) " in Korean.

I am now taranslating the phrase,"like every time a raindrop falls", into Korean. At first, I came up with 빗방울이 떨어질때마다 처럼, but I find it a bit strange to say "마다" and "처럼" in a row. 

So I came up with the other translation that goes "매번 빗방울이 떨어질때와 같이", but I doubt if "매번" can imply "every time" that means "마다".

Any thoughts or opinion would be appriciated thanks!

<Korean>

안녕하세요. "마다" 에 상응할 수 있는 한국말을 찾고 있는데요, "like every time a raindrop falls" 를 한국말로 번역하려고 합니다. 처음엔 "빗방울이 떨어질때마다 처럼" 으로 번역을 했는데, "마다" 와 "처럼"이 연속된것이 좀 어색한것 같아요.

그래서 "매번 빗방울이 떨어질때와 같이" 도 생각해 보았는데, "매번" 이라고 번역하는게 "마다", "every time", 의 의미가 들어가는지 잘 모르겠어서요. 

의견 부탁드려요, 감사합니다.


----------



## galaxeer

네, '빗방울이 떨어질때마다 처럼'은 어색합니다.

그런데 '매번 빗방울이 떨어질때와 같이'라고 할 경우, 여기서 '매번'이 '떨어질 때'를 수식하는 것으로 이해되기보다는, 이 절의 뒤에 이어질 용언을 수식하는 것으로 이해될 것 같습니다.
예를 들어서,
'매번 빗방울이 떨어질 때와 같이 소리가 난다' 라는 문장이 있다면 
'빗방울이 떨어질 때와 같이 / 매번 소리가 난다' 로 해석하는 게 자연스럽습니다.

every time에 상응하는 말 없이 그냥 '빗방울이 떨어질 때와 같이'라고만 해도 그 의미는 충분히 표현됩니다. 
그렇지만 꼭 every time의 의미를 강조해야 한다면 '빗방울이 떨어지는 매 순간처럼'이라고 해도 될 것 같습니다.


----------



## kenjoluma

굳이 '처럼'을 뒤에 붙일 필요가 있을까요. 그냥 '-마다'로 끝내도 괜찮을 것 같은데요.

'빗방울이 하나 하나 떨어질 때처럼' 은 어떨까요. 
'빗방울이 한 방울 한 방울 떨어질 때와 같이'? 너무 긴가요?

아, 번역은 어려워.


----------



## oloekis

'한 방울씩' 이라고 하는게 a raindrop 뿐만아니라 every time 또한 반영해주는것 같아서, "빗방울이 한 방울씩 떨어질때처럼" 으로 하기로 했어요. 모두들 감사합니다


----------

